# Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2016)

*Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Hallo liebes Forum,
da ich als langjähriger Raucher,auf einmal vom Staat (ausserFinanzieller schröpfung),mit Schockbildern auf meinem Tabak
belästigt werde,frage ich mich ob diese Bilder überhaubt Jugendschutz konform sind.
Hier könnt ihr einige sehen,damit ihr wißt worum es geht:

Deutschland setzt EU-Tabakrichtlinie um  : Schockbilder sollen Raucher abschrecken   | tagesschau.de

Hintergrund:  Da volljährige (vorher bekommt man rein Rechtlich ja keine Tabakwaren)nicht immer vernünftig sind,
landen leere Packungen schonmal in der "Landschaft",wo sie von jedem zu sehen sind auch von kleinen Kinder!
Desweiteren sind sie in den Regalen von Kiosken und Geschäften zu sehen.
Spiele die nicht mal halb so Ekelige Bilder zeigen landen auf dem Index.
Da frage ich mich ,ob diese Bilder Gesetzeskonform sind ?
Das Rauchen ungesund ist wissen wir ja schon lange.
Das ich aufhöre, können auch diese Bilder nicht bewirken.Das muß *ich* wollen!Bin immer leicht rebellisch wenn mir andere vorschreiben wollen,was für mich Gut ist.

Ich Denke das diese Bilder, aufgrund des Schutz der Jugend vor nicht Geeigneter Spiele,Bilder,Filme usw. irgentwelcher Gewalt und verstümmelung ,sofort von allen Frei verkäuflichen Tabakwaren verschwinden müßen!

Was haltet ihr davon?
Die meisten von euch werden wohl Nichtraucher sein.
Aber es gibt noch genug Raucher.

Heute sind es Zigaretten Morgen vlt. der Alkohol.
Wer beschützt mich vor Handystrahlung?


MFG


PS.: Guter joke auf keine Ahnung abzustimmen     .


----------



## -Shorty- (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*

Die Bilder sollen schockierend Wirken und sind auch nicht irgendwelche kranken Fantasien. Was man da zu sehen bekommt soll nicht schick sein oder animieren, dass soll dir klar machen wohin die Reise geht, darum am besten schonmal dran gewöhnen. Ist doch eigentlich toll mit den Bildern, wer hat diese Erkrankungen/Auswirkungen denn jemals bildlich vor Augen gehabt. Weisheit in Schachtel für 5€ zum mitnehmen, voll modern.


----------



## Research (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*

Solange da keine Erektionsstörungen und Raucherpenis gezeigt werden...


----------



## -Shorty- (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*

Naja, ist ja nix spektakuläres so nen Schlaffi zu sehen, war diese Woche erst am Ostseestrand, so schnell schmeißt mich jetzt nix mehr aus der bahn.  xD

Eventuell würde es sogar noch besser funktionieren als Organe zu zeigen die man im Alltag eh nicht zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## GatoTiger (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*

wären dort angela merkel oder claudia roth abgebildet, hätten diese mehr wirkung :o)


----------



## efdev (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Desweiteren sind sie in den Regalen von Kiosken und Geschäften zu sehen.



Das liegt aber an unserer verfehlten Drogenpolitik da sind andere Länder schon weiter, also alles andere als ein Grund gegen die Bilder eher ein Grund mehr die Drogen nicht mehr zur schau zu stellen 

Aber mit dem Schutz der Jugend zu argumentieren ist auf alle fälle lustig  

Den Alk am besten auch direkt aus allen Regalen verschwinden lassen und ab in ein Fachgeschäft+Werbeverbot, wäre übrigens schön auch auf Alk Schockbilder zu haben dann ist der Gang in den Getränkemarkt zumindest unterhaltsam


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*

Ich sehe keine Gefährdung darin, wenn Kinder und Jugendliche solche Bilder zu Gesicht bekommen. Hier wird keine übertriebene Gewalt dargestellt, es wird nichts verherrlicht oder was verbotenes getan oder gezeigt, die Bilder sind schlichtweg Realität.

Man sollte Kinder und Jugendliche keineswegs Dingen aussetzen, die ihre gesunde Entwicklung behindern könnten aber man sollte sie noch weniger vor allem abschotten was in der Welt um sie herum so passiert - auch wenn es unschön ist. Man sollte nicht erst mit 18 feststellen, dass das Leben nicht so ist wie es 24/7 auf RTL vorgedudelt wird - besser ein 13-jähriger hat schon mal Bilder von Raucherlungen und Kehlkopfkrebs gesehen und realisiert dass es sowas gibt und wie schlimm es ist bevor er mit 20 Jahren als Süchtiger zu spät erfährt was er sich unter Umständen angetan hat.

Schade ist nur, dass diese Erziehung durch Kippenpäckchen angestoßen werden muss, normalerweise sollte das Aufgabe der Eltern sein. 


EDIT: Achso, ich rauche nicht (noch nie) - und entgegen meinem Nickname trinke ich auch nicht besonders viel Alkohol.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*

Früher war jeder Bolzer bei gutem Wetter belegt und heute stinkts in jedem Park nach Gras.
Diese Schockbilder sind ebenso schwachsinnig wie die Anti-Raser-Plakate, da sie nichts bewirken und nur lästig sind.


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



efdev schrieb:


> Den Alk am besten auch direkt aus allen Regalen verschwinden lassen und ab in ein Fachgeschäft+Werbeverbot, wäre übrigens schön auch auf Alk Schockbilder zu haben dann ist der Gang in den Getränkemarkt zumindest unterhaltsam


...und wie sollen die aussehen?
Schnapsleiche zu sein, hat noch niemand davon abgehalten, es nochmal zu sein (auch wenn man das sich in dem Moment nicht vorstellen kann).


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und wie sollen die aussehen?


Anregungen gibts hier jeden Tag neue: After 12 - Party Fails - Party Fails - Cheezburger


----------



## -Shorty- (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*

Ist bestimmt auch toll wenn man von seinen Kindern auf diese Bildchen und deren Bedeutung angesprochen wird. Birgt allerdings auch die Gefahr, dass hier Grundsteine für eine gewisse Ignoranz gegenüber staatlichen Maßnahmen gelegt werden.

Grüße aus dem Osten...


----------



## azzih (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Blödsinn das Ganze.  Konsequent wäre eher Werbung von Taba und Alk konsequent zu verbieten, höchsten noch Bier- und Weinwerbung erlauben. Die Bildchen werden sicher kein einzigen Jugendlichen oder gar Raucher abhalten. Dazu ist bei Teilen der Jugend grad eher Fitness populär und Rauchen schon länger nicht mehr so cool wie zu meiner Jugend.


----------



## efdev (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



azzih schrieb:


> Konsequent wäre eher Werbung von Taba .



Da ist doch unsere Drogenbeauftragte gerade dran und ist auch ganz stolz drauf, nur an den Alk hat sich die gute noch nicht getraut aber das wundert mich bei der Herkunft nicht


----------



## azzih (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Alk ist sowieso so ein Deutsches Ding. Gras und Burkas, da legt man Aktionismus an den Tag, aber bei der Volksdroge Alk, bei der jährlich tausende draufgehn und nach der hunderttausende süchtig sind, da hält man schön Abstand.

Naja im Endeffekt hat sich aber durchaus was bei der Drogenpolitik der letzten 10-20 Jahre positiv verändert. War letztens wieder in ner Spilo/Casino und da wurde geraucht und ich hab direkt gemerkt wie ******** das früher war als man selbst in Restaurants eingenebelt wurde.  Rauchen in geschlossenen Räumen ist einfach widerlich und assozial, glücklicherweise hat sich das auch größtenteils erledigt.


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Doppelmoral ist gerade bei konservativer Politik an der Tagesordnung.
Bring mal den Vorschlag hierzulande, eine Alk-Steuer einzuführen, welche die Preise verdoppeln würde und zähle die Sekunden, bis Elefant Seehofer kommt und sich auf dich draufsetzt. 
Ich wette um einen Kasten Edelstoff, dass du dann auf deiner Stoppuhr weniger Sekunden hast, als Volumenprozent im Weißbier.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Doppelmoral ein konservatives Privileg? 
Linke hetzen gegen alles, was heimisch ist, übersehen es aber sofort, sofern dieses Gedankengut haram ist. Siehe Homosexualität, Abtreibungen, Drogen etc...
Da greift dann auf einmal die heuchlerische Toleranz.


----------



## efdev (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Verstehe ich nicht entweder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch oder in deinem Post sind zu wenig Infos


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Zwischen konservativ denken und konservativer Politik herrscht nochmal ein Unterschied.
Ist doch hier in Bayern ganz gut beobachtbar.


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Also die ganze Sache ist lächerlich und passt genau zu unserer Politik. Ich bin erwachsen und kann für mich selbst entscheiden was ich mache oder nicht. Die Bilder halten mich bestimmt nicht davon ab, ich fordere daher auch Unfalltote etc auf alkohoflaschen, geschädigte Organe übergewichtige etc. auf Schokolade bzw. Süßigkeiten usw., was soll der ganze Humbug? Ich bin zwar schon gute 12jahre von dem Rauchen weg aber mir geht das alles arg auf den Zeiger! Die ganze Sache ist in sich widersprüchlich, die tabak Steuern gehen immer weiter hoch aber der Staat will weg vom Rauchen??? Oh man Lächerlicher geht garnicht mehr.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



efdev schrieb:


> Den Alk am besten auch direkt aus allen Regalen verschwinden lassen und ab in ein Fachgeschäft+Werbeverbot, wäre übrigens schön auch auf Alk Schockbilder zu haben dann ist der Gang in den Getränkemarkt zumindest unterhaltsam






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alkohol macht hässlich



drstoecker schrieb:


> Also die ganze Sache ist lächerlich und passt genau zu unserer Politik. Ich bin erwachsen und kann für mich selbst entscheiden was ich mache oder nicht. Die Bilder halten mich bestimmt nicht davon ab, ich fordere daher auch Unfalltote etc auf alkohoflaschen, geschädigte Organe übergewichtige etc. auf Schokolade bzw. Süßigkeiten usw., was soll der ganze Humbug? Ich bin zwar schon gute 12jahre von dem Rauchen weg aber mir geht das alles arg auf den Zeiger! Die ganze Sache ist in sich widersprüchlich, die tabak Steuern gehen immer weiter hoch aber der Staat will weg vom Rauchen??? Oh man Lächerlicher geht garnicht mehr.


Stimmt, Steuern runter setzen, dann werden die Leute garantiert aufhören mit dem Rauchen. An dir ist ein Wirtschaftsberater verloren gegangen. 
Als nächstes auch Strafen der Polizei mildern


----------



## efdev (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Alkohol macht hässlich



Und wenn du dem Rassisten den Alk abgewöhnen willst schreibst du einfach "Alk macht dich zur Hälfte schwarz"  

Steuern sind iO es muss nicht Billig sein sollte aber ein gesundes Maß haben um nicht noch den Schwarzmarkt für Kippen zu fördern was mit Drogen passiert die dem Schwarzmarkt überlassen werden wissen wir ja mittlerweile zu genügen  .

Abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht das ein hoher Preis oder ein geringer Preis den Konsum nennenswert beeinflussen mir ist kein Raucher bekannt den der Preis abschreckt auch wenn darüber gemeckert und gejammert wird.

Warum baut eigentlich keiner seinen Tabak selber an? Da sind dann auch nicht so unschöne Bilder drauf


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



efdev schrieb:


> Und wenn du dem Rassisten den Alk abgewöhnen willst schreibst du einfach "Alk macht dich zur Hälfte schwarz"
> 
> Steuern sind iO es muss nicht Billig sein sollte aber ein gesundes Maß haben um nicht noch den Schwarzmarkt für Kippen zu fördern was mit Drogen passiert die dem Schwarzmarkt überlassen werden wissen wir ja mittlerweile zu genügen  .
> Abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht das ein hoher Preis oder ein geringer Preis den Konsum nennenswert beeinflussen mir ist kein Raucher bekannt den der Preis abschreckt auch wenn darüber gemeckert und gejammert wird.
> Warum baut eigentlich keiner seinen Tabak selber an? Da sind dann auch nicht so unschöne Bilder drauf


Die Raucher rauchen trotzdem, egal wie teuer. Dann kommt der "Jetzt erst Recht"-Gedanke. Nur gut dass der Staat sowas ausnutzt  
Und dann regt man sich mit ner Kippe im Mund auf, dass das Leben so teuer geworden ist xD


----------



## efdev (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Raucher rauchen trotzdem, egal wie teuer.



Das ist aber was nicht nur auf Raucher zutrifft sondern einfach auch auf Raucher  
Allerdings bewegen wir uns langsam arg ins OT


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



efdev schrieb:


> Das ist aber was nicht nur auf Raucher zutrifft sondern einfach auch auf Raucher
> Allerdings bewegen wir uns langsam arg ins OT


Naja, aber rauchen ist halt absolut sinnfrei, man stinkt, es kostet viel und man muss in Italien vor die Tür gehen^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Gefährdung darin, wenn Kinder und Jugendliche solche Bilder zu Gesicht bekommen. Hier wird keine übertriebene Gewalt dargestellt, es wird nichts verherrlicht oder was verbotenes getan oder gezeigt, die Bilder sind schlichtweg Realität.
> 
> Man sollte Kinder und Jugendliche keineswegs Dingen aussetzen, die ihre gesunde Entwicklung behindern könnten aber man sollte sie noch weniger vor allem abschotten was in der Welt um sie herum so passiert - auch wenn es unschön ist. Man sollte nicht erst mit 18 feststellen, dass das Leben nicht so ist wie es 24/7 auf RTL vorgedudelt wird - besser ein 13-jähriger hat schon mal Bilder von Raucherlungen und Kehlkopfkrebs gesehen und realisiert dass es sowas gibt und wie schlimm es ist bevor er mit 20 Jahren als Süchtiger zu spät erfährt was er sich unter Umständen angetan hat.
> 
> ...



Dann können wir ja auch bedenkenlos Enthauptungsvideos unsern Kindern zeigen,oder das man in den USA in manchen Staaten hingerichtet wird.Das ist ja auch die Realität.
Ab einem gewissen Alter kann ein Kind einigermaßen mit diesen Dingen umgehen,aber die Kleinsten sollten doch davor bewahrt werden.Durch wegeschmissene Kippenschachteln ist dies nicht gewährleistet.
Fackt ist das es die Krankenkassen zu viel Geld kostet,Raucherkrankheiten zu behandeln,deswegen wird mitlerweile "Hetzjagt" auf Raucher gemacht.
Dicke werden gegängelt ,dadurch das einfach weniger Zucker in den Lebensmittel verarbeitet werden darf.
Den Staat intressiert meine Gesundheit ein Scheiß,sondern nur das Geld das ich koste.
Der Mensch zählt nur noch als" Wirtschaftsfaktor"!
Schöne neue Welt.

Auszug JSG:

11
§ 15 Jugendgefährdende Trägermedien  (1) Trägermedien,  deren Aufnahme in die Liste jugendgefährdender Medien nach § 24 Abs. 3  Satz 1 bekannt gemacht ist, dürfen nicht 1.einem Kind oder einer jugendlichen Person angeboten, überlassen oder sonst zugänglich gemacht werden,
2.an  einem Ort, der Kindern oder Jugendlichen zugänglich ist oder von ihnen  eingesehen werden kann, ausgestellt, angeschlagen, vorgeführt oder sonst  zugänglich gemacht werden,
3.im  Einzelhandel außerhalb von Geschäftsräumen, in Kiosken oder anderen  Verkaufsstellen, die Kunden nicht zu betreten pflegen, im Versandhandel  oder in gewerblichen Leihbüchereien oder Lesezirkeln einer anderen  Person angeboten oder überlassen werden,
4.im  Wege gewerblicher Vermietung oder vergleichbarer gewerblicher Gewährung  des Gebrauchs, ausgenommen in Ladengeschäften, die Kindern und  Jugendlichen nicht zugänglich sind und von ihnen nicht eingesehen werden  können, einer anderen Person angeboten oder überlassen werden,
5.im Wege des Versandhandels eingeführt werden,
6.öffentlich  an einem Ort, der Kindern oder Jugendlichen zugänglich ist oder von  ihnen eingesehen werden kann, oder durch Verbreiten von Träger- oder  Telemedien außerhalb des Geschäftsverkehrs mit dem einschlägigen Handel  angeboten, angekündigt oder angepriesen werden,
7.hergestellt,  bezogen, geliefert, vorrätig gehalten oder eingeführt werden, um sie  oder aus ihnen gewonnene Stücke im Sinne der Nummern 1 bis 6 zu  verwenden oder einer anderen Person eine solche Verwendung zu  ermöglichen.

(2) Den  Beschränkungen des Absatzes 1 unterliegen, ohne dass es einer Aufnahme  in die Liste und einer Bekanntmachung bedarf, schwer jugendgefährdende  Trägermedien, die 1.einen der in § 86, § 130, § 130a, § 131, § 184, § 184a, 184b oder § 184c des Strafgesetzbuches bezeichneten Inhalte haben,
2.den Krieg verherrlichen,
3.Menschen,  die sterben oder schweren körperlichen oder seelischen Leiden  ausgesetzt sind oder waren, in einer die Menschenwürde verletzenden  Weise darstellen und ein tatsächliches Geschehen wiedergeben, ohne dass  ein überwiegendes berechtigtes Interesse gerade an dieser Form der  Berichterstattung vorliegt,
3a.besonders  realistische, grausame und reißerische Darstellungen selbstzweckhafter  Gewalt beinhalten, die das Geschehen beherrschen,
4.Kinder oder Jugendliche in unnatürlicher, geschlechtsbetonter Körperhaltung darstellen oder
5.offensichtlich  geeignet sind, die Entwicklung von Kindern oder Jugendlichen oder ihre  Erziehung zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen  Persönlichkeit schwer zu gefährden.

(3)  Den Beschränkungen des Absatzes 1 unterliegen auch, ohne dass es einer  Aufnahme in die Liste und einer Bekanntmachung bedarf, Trägermedien, die  mit einem Trägermedium, dessen Aufnahme in die Liste bekannt gemacht  ist, ganz oder im Wesentlichen inhaltsgleich sind.
(4)  Die Liste der jugendgefährdenden Medien darf nicht zum Zweck der  geschäftlichen Werbung abgedruckt oder veröffentlicht werden.
(5)  Bei geschäftlicher Werbung darf nicht darauf hingewiesen werden, dass  ein Verfahren zur Aufnahme des Trägermediums oder eines inhaltsgleichen  Telemediums in die Liste anhängig ist oder gewesen ist.
(6)  Soweit die Lieferung erfolgen darf, haben Gewerbetreibende vor Abgabe  an den Handel die Händler auf die Vertriebsbeschränkungen des Absatzes 1  Nr. 1 bis 6 hinzuweisen.


Ich frag mich halt ob die Bilder gerechtfertigt sind wenn man Absatz 2 sich mal durchließt??


----------



## efdev (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja, aber rauchen ist halt absolut sinnfrei, man stinkt, es kostet viel und man muss in Italien vor die Tür gehen^^



Richtig Objektiv sinnlos aber jeder soll halt machen was er will, solange die Leute ihren und nicht meinen Körper für nichts Zerstören sollte es mir egal sein  
Ich zerstöre mir lieber meinen Körper und hab auch was davon zum Beispiel ein Gehalt 

Was ist jetzt schlecht an weniger Zucker in den Produkten keine Ahnung was da eine Gängelung von Dicken sein soll? 



> ohne dass ein überwiegendes berechtigtes Interesse gerade an dieser Form der Berichterstattung vorliegt,



Passt doch hier Perfekt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



efdev schrieb:


> Und wenn du dem Rassisten den Alk abgewöhnen willst schreibst du einfach "Alk macht dich zur Hälfte schwarz"
> 
> Steuern sind iO es muss nicht Billig sein sollte aber ein gesundes Maß haben um nicht noch den Schwarzmarkt für Kippen zu fördern was mit Drogen passiert die dem Schwarzmarkt überlassen werden wissen wir ja mittlerweile zu genügen  .
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das ist auch verboten ,wegen der Tabacksteuer.Warum brennt keiner seinen Alk selber ??
Prohibilitation funtzt nicht siehe USA.Also Alkohol werden die nie verbieten können.

PS.: Rauchen ist eine SUCHT!Es ist schwerer davon loszukommen wie vom Heroin,hab ich mal gehört.
Ich habe mal sieben Monate aufgehört ,die Zigarette hat mich nie losgelassen ich mußte immer wieder gegen das Rauchverlangen kämpfen.
Jetzt Rauche ich wieder.

Ich wieg ca 64kg bei 178cm.Wenn ich mir ein Teilchen hole dann soll es Süss sein!usw.
Der Staat greift mir zuviel in meine vorlieben ein und macht Gesetze daraus.
Arbeit ist auch gefährlich und Gesundheitschädlich,davor Warnt einen keiner!


----------



## efdev (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Verboten ist es nicht aber schmeckt wahrscheinlich auch nicht so toll wie die Kippe aus der Packung.


----------



## vogelscheuche (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Mir haben die Bildchen auf der Verpackung geholfen aufzuhören. Meine Frau und Kinder haben schon länger immer wieder gesagt ich soll es lassen, aber Klick hat es erst gemacht als ich paarmal die Bilder auf der Packung hatte. 

Bin jetzt seit 12. rauchfrei und wenn ich wieder Verlangen nach ner Kippe habe schau ich mir die angebrochene Packung im Schrank wieder an. Hilft zwar nicht gegen die Nervösität, aber man sieht ja wo es auf Dauer hinführt und ich bin kein Mensch der gern im KKH leben möchte.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist auch verboten ,wegen der Tabacksteuer.Warum brennt keiner seinen Alk selber ??
> Prohibilitation funtzt nicht siehe USA.Also Alkohol werden die nie verbieten können.


Brennen doch genug Leute selbst Schnaps. 
Die USA verbieten den Alkohol doch nicht, und wollen sie auch nicht, warum auch? 


L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Der Staat greift mir zuviel in meine vorlieben ein und macht Gesetze daraus.
> Arbeit ist auch gefährlich und Gesundheitschädlich,davor Warnt einen keiner!


Da könnte jeder mit argumentieren "meine Vorlieben..." 



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja auch bedenkenlos Enthauptungsvideos unsern Kindern zeigen,oder das man in den USA in manchen Staaten hingerichtet wird.Das ist ja auch die Realität.
> Ab einem gewissen Alter kann ein Kind einigermaßen mit diesen Dingen umgehen,aber die Kleinsten sollten doch davor bewahrt werden.Durch wegeschmissene Kippenschachteln ist dies nicht gewährleistet.
> Fackt ist das es die Krankenkassen zu viel Geld kostet,Raucherkrankheiten zu behandeln,deswegen wird mitlerweile "Hetzjagt" auf Raucher gemacht.
> Dicke werden gegängelt ,dadurch das einfach weniger Zucker in den Lebensmittel verarbeitet werden darf.
> ...


Gerechtfertigt? Falsches Wort^^
Was steht nun im Absatz? Lies ihn dir doch mal genau durch. 

-Es wird kein Krieg verherrlicht
-Es werden die Paragraphen des Strafgesetzbuches nicht verletzt 
-Es werden keine toten Menschen wiedergegeben
-Es wird niemand in einer Menschenwürde verletzt
-Es wird keine Gewalt dargestellt. 
-Die zukünftige Geschäftsfähigkeit wird nicht beeinträchtigt bzw gefährdet. 

Ernsthaft, so wie du argumentierst darf im Supermarkt auch kein Fleisch für Kinder ersichtlich sein, die können dadurch traumatisiert werden. 
Von welchem Alter redest du überhaupt? In der Grundschule werden die Kinder nichtmal wissen, wie eine Lunge aussieht, schon gar nicht eine derart groteske. Davor wissen sie nicht einmal, was eine Lunge ist. 
Ernsthaft, wenn ein Kind so eine Schachtel findet, und damit zu den Eltern geht, dann sollen sie es dem Kind ruhig erklären. Wenn es dadurch für die Gefahr von Zigaretten sensibilisiert wird, warum nicht? 
Alles wegsperren ist definitiv der falsche Weg, hast du doch selbst geschrieben.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Brennen doch genug Leute selbst Schnaps.
> Die USA verbieten den Alkohol doch nicht, und wollen sie auch nicht, warum auch?
> 
> Da könnte jeder mit argumentieren "meine Vorlieben..."
> ...



In den USA gab es mal eine Prohibition 1920-1933 die ist gescheitert,da es unmöglich ist dem Volk die Drogen zu nehmen.
Das würde Heute nicht anders aussehen.
Illegale Drogenkonsumenten gibt es ja genug.Die lassen sich das auch nicht verbieten.


Schnaps selber Brennen ist verboten!
Tabak darf man zum eigenem verbrauch Steuerfrei selber anbauen.

Zoll online - Brauen, Brennen, Rosten, Rauchen


Ja was steht genau drinn?

2.den Krieg verherrlichen,
3.Menschen,  die sterben oder schweren körperlichen oder seelischen  Leiden  ausgesetzt sind oder waren, in einer die Menschenwürde  verletzenden  Weise darstellen und ein tatsächliches Geschehen  wiedergeben, ohne dass  ein *überwiegendes berechtigtes Interesse* gerade  an dieser Form der  Berichterstattung vorliegt,

Also wenn ein überwiegend berechtigtes Intresse an der Form der Berichterstattung vorliegt darf es auch Jugentlichen gezeigt werden.


5.offensichtlich  geeignet sind,  die Entwicklung von Kindern oder Jugendlichen oder ihre  Erziehung zu  einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen  Persönlichkeit  schwer zu gefährden.

Geschäftsfähig ist noch zu wenig ,in dem Absatz steckt auch noch das das Kind zu einer Sozialen Persönlichkeit die ihr Verhalten und Handeln selbst verantworten kann,dazu zählt dann Geschäftsfähigkeit.
Wenn du so Argumentierst must du es dann auch genau machen.

Die Bilder auf der Zigarettenschachtel und der Schinken in der Metzgerei sind ja doch sehr unterschiedlich wirkende Eindrücke.

Übrigends werden immer mehr Zigarettendosen im Kiosk angeboten,worin man dann die Schachtel "verstecken" kann.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Ich glaub nicht, dass die Bilder auf den Zigarettenschachteln jugendgefährdend sind - eher mutieren die bei den heutigen Kids noch zum modernen Nachfolger der Panini Sammelbildchen 
Viele Jugendliche rauchen aber eher Shisha oder Bong statt Zigaretten - auf dem Shisha-Tabak sind die Gruselbilder aber bislang noch gar nicht drauf. Daraus kann man nun vermuten, dass die Bilder vielleicht ja doch jugendgefährdend sind, wenn sie ausgerechnet auf dem Produkt, das die am meisten konsumieren, doch fehlen


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> In den USA gab es mal eine Prohibilitation 1920-1933 die ist gescheitert,da es unmöglich ist dem Volk die Drogen zu nehmen.
> Das würde Heute nicht anders aussehen.
> Illegale Drogenkonsumenten gibt es ja genug.Die lassen sich das auch nicht verbieten.


Es heißt Prohibition. 



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Schnaps selber Brennen ist verboten!
> Tabak darf man zum eigenem verbrauch Steuerfrei selber anbauen.
> 
> Zoll online - Brauen, Brennen, Rosten, Rauchen


Stimmt, vieles ist verboten, trotzdem machen es viele. 




L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Ja was steht genau drinn?
> 
> 2.den Krieg verherrlichen,
> 3.Menschen,  die sterben oder schweren körperlichen oder seelischen  Leiden  ausgesetzt sind oder waren, in einer die Menschenwürde  verletzenden  Weise darstellen und ein tatsächliches Geschehen  wiedergeben, ohne dass  ein *überwiegendes berechtigtes Interesse* gerade  an dieser Form der  Berichterstattung vorliegt,
> ...


Du holst einen Teil heraus, hast den Zusammenhang aber nicht verstanden. Lies dir den Satz bitte noch einmal durch. Hier geht es um "Menschen, die sterben, leiden oder in einer Weise dargestellt werden, welche die Menschenwürde verletzt". Ist so etwas auf einer Zigarettenpackung? Zeigt das Bild einen Toten, der im Krankenhaus liegt und wegen Lungenkrebs gestorben ist? Zeigt das Bild einen Menschen? 



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> 5.offensichtlich  geeignet sind,  die Entwicklung von Kindern oder Jugendlichen oder ihre  Erziehung zu  einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen  Persönlichkeit  schwer zu gefährden.
> Geschäftsfähig ist noch zu wenig ,in dem Absatz steckt auch noch das das Kind zu einer Sozialen Persönlichkeit die ihr Verhalten und Handeln selbst verantworten kann,dazu zählt dann Geschäftsfähigkeit.
> Wenn du so Argumentierst must du es dann auch genau machen.
> Die Bilder auf der Zigarettenschachtel und der Schinken in der Metzgerei sind ja doch sehr unterschiedlich wirkende Eindrücke.
> Übrigends werden immer mehr Zigarettendosen im Kiosk angeboten,worin man dann die Schachtel "verstecken" kann.


Erkläre mir bitte auf welche Art und Weise ein derartiges Bild auf der Packung einer Zigarettenschachtel *offensichtlich geeignet ist, die Entwicklung oder die Erziehung von Jugendlichen zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Person schwer zu gefährden. 
*Schinken? Ganze Hühner, Schweinekopf, sowas erkennen Kinder sehr wohl, und sie sind auch nicht traumatisiert. Das könnte man mit den gleichen Argumenten von dir verbieten. 

Du baust deine dürftige Argumentation darauf auf, dass Kinder eine "Verpackung finden" und dann geschockt sind. 
Nochmal, für dich, da du ja anscheinend nur auf das eingehst wozu du etwas zu sagen hast: 
Was sind für dich diese "Kinder"? Wie alt sind sie? 
Ein Kind kann auch ein Pornoheft finden, irgendwo im Park, soll man es deshalb verbieten? Du baust deine Argumentation auf der Annahme auf, dass Kinder eine Zigarettenschachtel finden mit einer schwarzen Lunge oder was weiß ich. 
Ich wiederhole mich noch einmal: Wie alt sind diese "Kinder"? Ich habe die Frage in meinem vorherigen Post ebenfalls gestellt. 
Geht es um Vorschulalter, Grundschule? 10-12/13/14? Drück dich einfach mal präziser aus, es ist nervig wenn man dem Gegenüber dessen Argumentation aus der Nase ziehen muss, weil man sonst nur sinnlos diskutiert. 

Und wieder wiederhole ich mich, weil du anscheinend nicht darauf eingehst: 
Was hindert die Eltern daran, dem Kind nach dem Fund der Schachtel zu erklären, was das bedeutet? Das ist die Aufgabe der Eltern. Ein Kind wird oft mit Problemen oder Herausforderungen konfrontiert sein, die es selbst nicht verarbeiten oder lösen kann, dafür sind dann unter anderem die Eltern da. 
Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn Kinder durch diese Bilder abgeschreckt oder schlicht und ergreifend sensibilisiert werden?


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Ich rauche seit 20 Jahren, und bin immer noch bei bester Gesundheit


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich rauche seit 20 Jahren, und bin immer noch bei bester Gesundheit



Heißt ja auch nicht dass jeder der Raucht zwangsläufig Krank wird und jeder des nicht tut niemals Lungenkrebs bekommt. Das ist eben das Ding mit Statistiken. Es gibt auch leute die 60 Jahre geraucht haben und dann an Altersschwäche gestorben sind und nie irgendwelche Folgen des Rauchens erlebt haben. Das ist sehr wohl möglich - nur sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Problem daran ist, dass Statistik zu hoch für den Standard-Stammtisch ist. "Jo meine Oma hat auch geraucht und gesoffen und ist 93 geworden, das kann alles nicht so schlimm sein". Von Einzelfällen generelle Regeln ableiten ist halt totaler Quatsch, wird aber gerne gemacht weils so schön einfach ist.


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry aber das ist Quark!!!
ausserdem wer glaubt das so dumme Bildchen vom Rauchen abschrecken ist wohl sehr naiv das erreicht eher das Gegenteil . Jeder der raucht kennt auch die Risiken, gerade auch was Alkohol etc. angeht. Wann werden diese Bildchen denn darauf erscheinen???


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Sie sind schon erschienen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Jeder der raucht kennt auch die Risiken, gerade auch was Alkohol etc. angeht.


Nein, absolut klares Nein.
Wenn die 12-13jährigen rauchen, wissen die nicht was das ihrem Körper antut.
Es ist denen auch egal, sie wollen nur cool sein. 
Das Gleiche gilt für Alkohol.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Immerhin gibt es die ersten Sammelalben für Schockerbilder, seit dem kaufe ich auch als Nichtraucherin wieder ausgewählte Packungen:
Tabakindustrie bietet "Nicotini"-Sammelalbum für Zigaretten-Schockbilder an


----------



## JePe (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

@L1qu1dat0r ... irgendwie verlaufen Deine Threads immer nach dem gleichen Schema: Du suchst Dir ein tendenzesotherisches Thema, bittest die Anderen darum, ihre Meinung zu sagen, forderst dann ploetzlich Argumente, die Du aber nicht gelten laesst. Welchen Sinn also hat dieser Thread? Steckt am Ende wieder die BRD GmbH dahinter? Und was wuerde der Honigmann dazu sagen?

@Topic - Tabakwaren und sonstige nikotinhaltige Erzeugnisse duerfen Kindern und Jugendlichen nicht in der Oeffentlichkeit zugaenglich gemacht werden. Bei korrekter Durchfuehrung der einschlaegigen Vorschriften stellt sich die Frage der Jugendgefaehrdung also gar nicht erst. Davon, dass Zigarettenkonsum weit jugendgefaehrdender ist als ein knapp scheckkartengrosses Bild dessen, wohin er fuehrt, mal ganz abgesehen. Wenn sich ein rebellischer 51jaehriger hierdurch unangenehm beruehrt oder in seiner persoenlichen Freiheit eingeschraenkt fuehlt, so ist das ein Preis, den ich gerne zu bezahlen bereit bin.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Ich finde die Umfrage super. 
Frage: Ich bin Raucher.
Antwort: Keine Ahnung.
Herrlich. 



JePe schrieb:


> Und was wuerde der Honigmann dazu sagen?



Der Honigmann beutet Bienen gnadenlos aus. Furchtbar.


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> sorry aber das ist Quark!!!
> ausserdem wer glaubt das so dumme Bildchen vom Rauchen abschrecken ist wohl sehr naiv das erreicht eher das Gegenteil . Jeder der raucht kennt auch die Risiken, gerade auch was Alkohol etc. angeht. Wann werden diese Bildchen denn darauf erscheinen???


Ziemlicher Unsinn, den du da von dir gibst.
Zigarretten und Alkohol haben im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Faktoren/Lebensmittel/Medikamente Nebenwirkungen, von denen häufig keiner weiß. Darüberhinaus bezweifle ich ernsthaft, dass 12-13-jährige (die es ja davor abzuschrecken gilt), sich über alle Konsequenzen im klaren sind.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde die Umfrage super.
> Frage: Ich bin Raucher.
> Antwort: Keine Ahnung.
> Herrlich.


So eine Umfrage gabs schon mal in der Rumpelkammer.
Außerdem, hat PCGH denn nicht sinnlose Antworten in Quickpolls (Frage: Welche Grafikkarte? Antwort: Ich bin geistig überfordert) erst etabliert?


----------



## azzih (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich rauche seit 20 Jahren, und bin immer noch bei bester Gesundheit



Wirst im Alter trotzdem mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an gefäßbedingten Krankheiten leiden (bsp: Bluthochdruck, Herzinfarkt, Schlaganfall, Demenz) und auch mit einer um viele Faktoren höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit von Lungenkrebs leben müssen. Das sind halt die Fakten. Man kann natürlich immer Glück haben, aber wissenschaftlich isses unstrittig das man als Raucher seine Risikofakoren deutlich zu seinen Ungunsten verschiebt. Und ich hab selbst lange geraucht, aber diese Logik von wegen "Ich bin bester Gesundheit das bleibt auch so" ist ziemlich dämlich.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



azzih schrieb:


> Wirst im Alter trotzdem mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an gefäßbedingten Krankheiten leiden (bsp: Bluthochdruck, Herzinfarkt, Schlaganfall, Demenz) und auch mit einer um viele Faktoren höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit von Lungenkrebs leben müssen. Das sind halt die Fakten. Man kann natürlich immer Glück haben, aber wissenschaftlich isses unstrittig das man als Raucher seine Risikofakoren deutlich zu seinen Ungunsten verschiebt. Und ich hab selbst lange geraucht, aber diese Logik von wegen "Ich bin bester Gesundheit das bleibt auch so" ist ziemlich dämlich.



Das Risiko nehme ich aber in Kauf 

Ich lebe jetzt und heute, und möchte gar nicht 90 oder 100 Jahre alt werden

Wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist, ist eh Ruhe im Karton


----------



## Pokerclock (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

@ TE

Der Gesetzgeber scheint schon einen Schritt voraus zu sein. Ich habe das letztens nur beiläufig an der Tankstelle mitbekommen. Scheinbar sind die Tankstellenbetreiber verpflichtet die Regale so zu gestalten, dass die Bilder auf den Packungen nicht ersichtlich sind. Die gute Frau von der Tanke war dabei, vor die erste Kippenschachtel passgenaue (neutrale) Deckblätter zu setzen. Begründung: Jugendschutz

Aber mal ehrlich. Wen will man denn abschrecken und welche Altersgruppe fängt zumeist mit dem Rauchen an?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich. Wen will man denn abschrecken und welche Altersgruppe fängt zumeist mit dem Rauchen an?


Jeder sollte informiert werden. Bei Frauen sind übrigens die moderaten Schockerbilder mit"Rauchen erzeugt extreme Falten" am wirksamsten.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich. Wen will man denn abschrecken und welche Altersgruppe fängt zumeist mit dem Rauchen an?



Die meisten fangen wohl schon mit 15-16 Jahren an, wenn ich mal bei mir am Gymnasium vorbeifahre

Letztendlich ist es Wurscht wie du lebst, du bist immer ein Kostenfaktor für den Staat

Leben alle gesund und werden 100 Jahre alt, heulen die Rentenversicherer rum

Lebst du etwas risikobehafteter, profitiert halt die Ärzteschaft 

Ein Kompromiss wäre, jeder deutsche Staatsbürger hat mit spätestens 75 Jahren die Geige einzupacken


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Risiko nehme ich aber in Kauf
> 
> Ich lebe jetzt und heute, und möchte gar nicht 90 oder 100 Jahre alt werden
> 
> Wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist, ist eh Ruhe im Karton


Das Problem ist aber, dass die Chancen nicht schlecht stehen, dass deine letzten Lebensjahre von sehr schlechter gesundheitlicher Qualität sein könnten - Krebs, Raucherbeine, unerträglicher Husten - könnte alles noch passieren.

Und dann immer glauben, "ja dann geh' ich halt 'n bissl früher drauf", tja, so einfach ist das nicht, Leute. Der Tod kann schnell, aber auch langsam kommen. Sehr langsam und letzteres passiert meist denen, die ihr Lebenlang ihre Gesundheit nicht so ernst genommen haben. 


Adi1 schrieb:


> Lebst du etwas risikobehafteter, profitiert halt die Ärzteschaft


...und belastest die Krankenkassen.


----------



## efdev (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich. Wen will man denn abschrecken und welche Altersgruppe fängt zumeist mit dem Rauchen an?



Gute Frage ich würde darauf Tippen das die meisten Raucher noch unter 18 anfangen.
Aber wenn es nur einen abschreckt reicht es doch schon, immerhin hat der Rest keine nennenswerte Nachteile durch die Bildchen beim Konsum oder der Beschaffung.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jeder sollte informiert werden. Bei Frauen sind übrigens die moderaten Schockerbilder mit"Rauchen erzeugt extreme Falten" am wirksamsten.



Solange es Frauen gibt, die daran glauben, dass sie mit dem Rauchen schlanker sind, interessieren die Falten nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Nochmal zu meinen Beweggründen diesen Thread zu eröffnen:
Da ich  Raucher bin und seit Neusten mit Unappetitlichen Bildern auf meinem  Tabakbeutel gequält werde,viel mir spontan ein,als ich eine leere  Packung am Wegesrand lag,das Kinder,egal welchem Alter sie so zu sehen  bekommen.Desweiteren fragte ich mich ob diese Möglichkeit,das Kinder  egal welchem Alters,sie so zu sehen bekommen nicht gegen das  Jugendschutzgesetz verstößt.
Entschuldigt bitte das ich Interlektuell  Unwürdiger euch mit so Banalitäten quäle und auch nicht mit dem  Gesetzbuch unter dem Kopfkissen schlafe.
Mich intressierte eigentlich die "echte" Volkesmeinung.
Mir war leider bis jetzt nicht bekannt das ich ein Politik Studium abgeschlossen haben muß,um hier eine Umfrage zu starten?
Desweiteren bin ich hier nicht vor Gericht,manche Post erwecken bei mir den Eindruck.
Fals ich mich unklar ausgedrückt habe Bitte ich um Entschuldigung .
Ich hoffe ihr verzeit mir das ich keine eins ,in Deutsch,auf dem Zeugniss hatte.

Leob 12 hat mich auf jeden Fall nicht wirklich verstanden.
Ja sie zeigen Tote und verstümmelte Menschen,die es sich warscheinlich selbst zugefügt haben.
Was bringen Schockbilder auf Zigarettenpackungen wirklich? | VICE | Deutschland

Was soll ich dagegen haben ,das Kinder mit einer leeren Schachtel zu ihren Eltern gehen und sie ihnen erkären was auf den Bildern dargestellt wird ?Nichts !
Ob sowas jemals passiert kann ich auch nicht vorhersagen.

Ich finde es Gut wenn jemand nicht Raucht oder zum Nichtraucher wird.Ich rate jedem davon ab zu Rauchen oder damit anzufangen.
Desweiteren finde ich es auch Gut wenn man nicht in öffentlichen Gebäuden Raucht,allerdings unter freiem Himmel lasse ich mir das nicht verbieten.
Das ist aber nicht das Thema.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur drauf aufmerksam machen ,das diese Bilder eventuell gegen Gültiges Recht verstossen?
Fals das anders ist lasse ich mich gerne belehren.



JePe schrieb:


> @L1qu1dat0r ... irgendwie verlaufen Deine Threads immer nach dem gleichen Schema: Du suchst Dir ein tendenzesotherisches Thema, bittest die Anderen darum, ihre Meinung zu sagen, forderst dann ploetzlich Argumente, die Du aber nicht gelten laesst. Welchen Sinn also hat dieser Thread? Steckt am Ende wieder die BRD GmbH dahinter? Und was wuerde der Honigmann dazu sagen?
> .



Immer,selbes Schema?Das ist genau mein zweiter Thread im Politik-Forum!

Das Wort tendenzesotherisches ist meinem Wortschatz nicht geläufig ,ich kann mir aber vorstellen was es bedeutet.
Ich habe mir ein Thema herausgesucht das mich betrifft ob es Trend ist oder nicht ist mir Herzlich egal.

Ich habe eigentlich keine Argumente gefordert,das tuen eigentlich immer die anderen.
Ich versuche Natürlich meine Meinung zu vertreten.
Ich denke das dies ein Grundrecht in diesem Land ist(ich kann mich aber nur Dunkel erinnern).

Wenn du der Meinung bist das der Thread keinen Sinn macht,dann ist das deine Meinung die ich dir zugestehe und respektiere.
Aber ich möchte auch das meine Meinung bzw. meine Person stehen gelassen wird.
Manche werden immer so Persönlich,das ist unsachlich.
Ich bin eigentlich ein sehr toleranter Mensch.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Ich finde es Gut wenn jemand nicht Raucht oder zum Nichtraucher wird.Ich rate jedem davon ab zu Rauchen oder damit anzufangen.
> Desweiteren finde ich es auch Gut wenn man nicht in öffentlichen Gebäuden Raucht,allerdings unter freiem Himmel lasse ich mir das nicht verbieten.
> Das ist aber nicht das Thema.



Wieso hörst du dann nicht auf?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren JugendgefÃ¤hrdent?*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> PS.: Rauchen ist eine SUCHT!Es ist schwerer davon loszukommen wie vom Heroin,hab ich mal gehört.
> Ich habe mal sieben Monate aufgehört ,die Zigarette hat mich nie losgelassen ich mußte immer wieder gegen das Rauchverlangen kämpfen.
> Jetzt Rauche ich wieder.



Ich habe immer wieder versucht aufzuhören,nach ein paar Tagen ist man Körperlich damit durch,aber die Psyschische Bindung ist schon enorm.
Nach drei Monaten habe ich meinen Taback in der Tasche gesucht,bis mir einfiel "ich rauche ja garnicht mehr".
Der Kampf hört so schnell nicht auf (hat mir auch ein Arbeitskolege bestätigt ,der über zwei Jahre nicht mehr Raucht).
Ich habe im Moment nicht soviel Kraft übrig.


----------



## Bariphone (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Das ist die Eu. Alles und jeden vor allem und jedem schützen zu wollen. Der Bürger wird als unmündiges Kind dargestellt. Und schaltet logischerweise auf stur. Zum Glück nehmen unsere Staatsfürsten die Abermillionen Euro an Steuern für Tabak und co dankend an. Frag die ich mir stelle ist nur die. Wo fängt es an und vor allem wo hört es auf. Steht bald auf der Bierflasche Alkohol kann tödlich sein. Drucken die dann Bilder von einer kaputten Leber drauf, oder steht  auf Sportwagen lackiert, rasen kann tödlich sein, oder weiter gesponnen, steht auf Süßigkeiten , Zucker kann Übergewicht und schwere Krankheiten hervorrufen???
Die sollen sich um die wahren Probleme der Gesellschaft kümmern nicht um solch einen Käse. meine Meinung.

Und ja ich rauche. Und selbst wenn die ein Stück Raucherlunge mit in die Schachtel reinstecken, höre ich auf, wenn ICH das möchte


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Bin selber Nichtraucher, möchte es auch bleiben und bin froh darum, aber dennoch ist das ein interessanter Artikel der das mal von der anderen Seite beleuchtet: Gegen die Sittendiktatur! | Playboy


----------



## vogelscheuche (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Grade ein ganz anschauliche Statistik zum Thema gefunden. Glaubt man eigentlich gar nicht das es doch so viele Todesfälle durchs Rauchen jedes Jahr sind. Von der Tabakindustrie wird ja immer verbreitet das es sich bloß um ein quasi folgenloses Laster handelt. Besonders der Vergleich zu anderen unnatürlichen Todesarten ist ja erstaunlich hoch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Wen die Zahlen für D interessieren: 
Drogen und Suchtbericht 2015 - Drogenbeauftragte

Ignoriert das Geschwurbel der Alten am besten und schaut die PDF an und dort nicht auf Seite 3 gehen das könnte auch bei manchem zu Problemen führen da dort ein Schockbild abgebildet ist


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

@Bot mit Ping: War sehr lesenswert .
Statistiken sind immer so eine Sache,da Stirbt einer an Lungenkrebs,er war Raucher alles klar.
Aber ob er eventuell mit Astbest z.b. auf der Arbeit in berührung kam wird dann gar nicht berücksichtigt.
Die Super geförderten billigen Dieselfahrzeuge,deren Abgasen man uns Jahrelang ungefiltert ausgesetzt hat tragen auch zur Krebsentwicklung bei.
Ich weiß nicht ob man das so Objektiv in eine Statistik packen kann ?
Na klar ist rauchen ungesund ,aber manchmal nicht der alleinige Auslöser.


----------



## efdev (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Naja irgendwo müsste auch ganz genau stehen in welchem Fall jemand als Tabaktoter deklariert wird falls man es genau wissen möchte und nicht nach eigenem Kopf


----------



## Leob12 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meinen Beweggründen diesen Thread zu eröffnen:
> Da ich  Raucher bin und seit Neusten mit Unappetitlichen Bildern auf meinem  Tabakbeutel gequält werde,viel mir spontan ein,als ich eine leere  Packung am Wegesrand lag,das Kinder,egal welchem Alter sie so zu sehen  bekommen.


Du kannst meinen Argumenten anscheinend nicht folgen. Nur weil etwas was weggeworfen ist, von jemandem gefunden werden kann, der dadurch irgendwas erleidet (du hast noch immer nicht gesagt was), ist das kein Grund etwas zu verbieten. Dann muss man nämlich absolut alles, was irgendjemanden schaden könnte, verbieten, viel Spaß dabei. Zigarettenstummel können auch Kinder gefährden, weil sie diese eventuell essen, also verbieten wird Zigaretten. Genau deine "Argumentation"; und eigentlich müsstest du dem zustimmen wenn du konsequent wärst. 


L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Desweiteren fragte ich mich ob diese Möglichkeit,das Kinder  egal welchem Alters,sie so zu sehen bekommen nicht gegen das  Jugendschutzgesetz verstößt.
> Entschuldigt bitte das ich Interlektuell  Unwürdiger euch mit so Banalitäten quäle und auch nicht mit dem  Gesetzbuch unter dem Kopfkissen schlafe.
> Mich intressierte eigentlich die "echte" Volkesmeinung.


Und die "echte Volksmeinung" bekommst du in einem Hardware-Forum mit relativ überschaubarer Nutzergruppe?


L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Mir war leider bis jetzt nicht bekannt das ich ein Politik Studium abgeschlossen haben muß,um hier eine Umfrage zu starten?
> Desweiteren bin ich hier nicht vor Gericht,manche Post erwecken bei mir den Eindruck.
> Fals ich mich unklar ausgedrückt habe Bitte ich um Entschuldigung .
> Ich hoffe ihr verzeit mir das ich keine eins ,in Deutsch,auf dem Zeugniss hatte.


Musst du auch nicht, was soll die Ausflucht? Nur kannst du absolut keine stichhaltigem Argumente für irgendwas liefern, das ist dein Problem. 
Wenn durch diese Bilder Kinder abgeschreckt werden zu rauchen, dann ist das schon positiv. Und wenn es nicht 50% sind, sondern nur 10%, dann passt es auch. 



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Leob 12 hat mich auf jeden Fall nicht wirklich verstanden.
> Ja sie zeigen Tote und verstümmelte Menschen,die es sich warscheinlich selbst zugefügt haben.
> Was bringen Schockbilder auf Zigarettenpackungen wirklich? | VICE | Deutschland


Du hast mich auch nicht verstanden, du gehst nichtmal auf meine Posts ein. Wieso eröffnest du dann einen Thread, wenn du eh nicht diskutieren willst? 



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Was soll ich dagegen haben ,das Kinder mit einer leeren Schachtel zu ihren Eltern gehen und sie ihnen erkären was auf den Bildern dargestellt wird ?Nichts !
> Ob sowas jemals passiert kann ich auch nicht vorhersagen.
> 
> Ich finde es Gut wenn jemand nicht Raucht oder zum Nichtraucher wird.Ich rate jedem davon ab zu Rauchen oder damit anzufangen.
> ...


Es ist an diversen Orten unter freiem Himmel verboten zu rauchen. 



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich keine Argumente gefordert,das tuen eigentlich immer die anderen.
> Ich versuche Natürlich meine Meinung zu vertreten.
> Ich denke das dies ein Grundrecht in diesem Land ist(ich kann mich aber nur Dunkel erinnern).


Du vertrittst eine Meinung, es ist aber nicht nachvollziehbar wie du zu dieser Meinung kommst, da du keine Argumente für deine Meinung nennst. 
Und ich mache auch vom Recht der Meinungsfreiheit Gebrauch, indem ich meine Meinung zu deiner Meinung sage.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Ich denke auf kleine Kinder können die Bilder verstörend wirken. Ansonsten finde ich es gut das die da drauf sind. Viele Raucher die ich kenne fühlen sich dadurch angewidert und es regt zum nachdenken an. Klar wußte man das auch schon vorher, aber man wird damit regelmäßig konfrontiert und dran erinnert.
Ich bin gerade dabei mit dem rauchen aufzuhören. Mitlerweile Tag 5 ohne Kippen. Habe 25 Jahre geraucht... 30 Zigaretten am Tag. Tabak selbstgedreht. Kotzt mich nur noch an.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (28. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Ich bin Shisha-Raucher und diese Schockbilder sind in Kombi mit der veränderten Produktbezeichnung nur eins. NERVIG.
Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren werden genauso wenig abschrecken wie Schockbilder auf Bierflaschen es tun würden.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du kannst meinen Argumenten anscheinend nicht folgen. Nur weil etwas was weggeworfen ist, von jemandem gefunden werden kann, der dadurch irgendwas erleidet (du hast noch immer nicht gesagt was), ist das kein Grund etwas zu verbieten. Dann muss man nämlich absolut alles, was irgendjemanden schaden könnte, verbieten, viel Spaß dabei. Zigarettenstummel können auch Kinder gefährden, weil sie diese eventuell essen, also verbieten wird Zigaretten. Genau deine "Argumentation"; und eigentlich müsstest du dem zustimmen wenn du konsequent wärst.



Da hast du Recht,es gibt aber schon einen unterschied zwischen Zigarettenschachteln mit Bildern, die man ob man will oder nicht sieht oder Zigarettenkippen die ein Kind erst nehmen muß um sie in den Mund zu stecken.

Meiner Meinung nach können Kinder,durch "Schockbilder",die Erwachsene Menschen schocken solle,traumatisiert werden.
Eine Psyschische Verletzung erleiden,die eine schädliche auswirkung auf das gesunde Wachstum des Kindes(egal welchen Alters) hat .





Leob12 schrieb:


> Und die "echte Volksmeinung" bekommst du in einem Hardware-Forum mit relativ überschaubarer Nutzergruppe?



Da ich keinerlei,der sogennaten,"Soziale" Medien benutze,ist dies Forum die größte Gruppe Menschen,deren Meinung ich erfragen könnte.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Musst du auch nicht, was soll die Ausflucht? Nur kannst du absolut keine stichhaltigem Argumente für irgendwas liefern, das ist dein Problem.
> Wenn durch diese Bilder Kinder abgeschreckt werden zu rauchen, dann ist das schon positiv. Und wenn es nicht 50% sind, sondern nur 10%, dann passt es auch.



Natürlich kann ich dir zu dieser Vermutung,das Kinder ein Trauma(durch Schockbilder) erleiden können, keine Studienergebnisse  präsentieren,weil es die noch nicht gibt(fals das überhaubt jemand  untersuchen wird).
Das Kinder auch aus anderen Gründen Traumatisiert werden können ist mir klar.
In den Posts werden gerne Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.
Weggeworfene Zigarettenschachtel habe ich schon viele gesehen,Pornohefte dagegen noch keine.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du hast mich auch nicht verstanden, du gehst nichtmal auf meine Posts ein. Wieso eröffnest du dann einen Thread, wenn du eh nicht diskutieren willst?



Ich hab dir noch nicht Geantwortet?




Leob12 schrieb:


> Es ist an diversen Orten unter freiem Himmel verboten zu rauchen.



Jup,mir fällt genau einer ein.Auf dem Bahnsteig der Bahn.
Aber da gibt es eine "Raucherzone" die von mir immer genutzt wird.
Vlt. weiß du noch andere?




Leob12 schrieb:


> Du vertrittst eine Meinung, es ist aber nicht nachvollziehbar wie du zu dieser Meinung kommst, da du keine Argumente für deine Meinung nennst.
> Und ich mache auch vom Recht der Meinungsfreiheit Gebrauch, indem ich meine Meinung zu deiner Meinung sage.



Deine Meinung lasse ich Natürlich stehen!Das habe ich ja schon im vorherigem Post erwähnt.

Eigentlich sollte der Thread zum *nachdenken anregen*,ob man die Schockbilder nicht wieder von den Tabakwaren entfernen kann.Aufgrund des Jugenschutzgesetz.

Aber eins hab ich auf jeden Fall gelehrnt,das dies mein letzter Thread im Politikforum ist.


----------



## der-sack88 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Ich finds super. Alles was hilft, Leute vom Rauchen abzuhalten, verbessert auch indirekt meine Lebensqualität. Sollen die Leute sich doch umbringen, aber solange einem immer noch schlecht wird, wenn man z.B. an Bahnhöfen an den Raucherbereichen vorbeigeht, kann man gar nicht hart genug dagegen vorgehen.

Unser Biolehrer hat uns damals recht früh (da waren wir noch "Kinder"...) seine Dias mit den Folgen des Rauchens gezeigt, wie jeder anderen Klasse auch. Da durfte man dann rausgehen, hat aber keiner gemacht. War sicher grenzwertig, aber zu ertragen (obwohl ich da wahrscheinlich überdurchschnittlich empfindlich bin, kann sowas eigentlich nicht sehen) und es hat in jedem Fall geholfen: in unserer Klasse gabs später quasi keine Raucher. Leider hat der Lehrer mittlerweile aufgehört und die Folgen sieht man an den Jahrgängen unmittelbar nach uns... später wurde es dann wieder besser, Raucher sind ja heutzutage uncool.
Insofern glaube ich nicht, dass das große negative Auswirkungen auf Kinder hat. Wenn es selbst bei mir keinen bleibenden Schaden hinterlassen hat...

Mal aus reiner Interesse: wo gibts die Bilder denn in freier Wildbahn überhaupt zu sehen? Kann mich nicht erinnern, schon mal solche Bilder gesehen zu haben. Der Kram ist doch mittlerweile so verstaut, dass man die einzelnen Packungen nicht mehr sieht? Von daher dürften die Bilder doch eh nur Kinder zu Gesicht bekommen, die in unmittelbarer Nähe von Rauchern wohnen. Und bei aller Liebe, da sollte man sich um ganz andere Sache Gedanken machen.


----------



## Leob12 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Laut dem TE finden viele Kinder diese Packungen, die irgendwo herumliegen, und laufen Gefahr schwer traumatisiert zu werden.


----------



## joshyo (29. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Ich war die Tage bei meinem älteren Bruder und auf dem Tisch lag ne Schachtel Zigaretten. Das Bild war schon ziemlich ekelig. Ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich dann schreiend aus dem Haus renne, aber sehen muss ich sowas auch nicht


----------



## Leob12 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



joshyo schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich dann schreiend aus dem Haus renne, aber sehen muss ich sowas auch nicht



Besser sehen und nicht haben (wollen) als umgekehrt^^


----------



## Adi1 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



joshyo schrieb:


> Ich war die Tage bei meinem älteren Bruder und auf dem Tisch lag ne Schachtel Zigaretten. Das Bild war schon ziemlich ekelig. Ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich dann schreiend aus dem Haus renne, aber sehen muss ich sowas auch nicht



Naja, es soll ja nur "neue Kunden" abschrecken 

Professionelle Raucher lassen sich davon nicht abschrecken

Das gleiche gilt aber auch für andere Drogen,

Ich glaube nicht, das ein Photo von einer sich auflösenden Fettleber aufm Mass, die Leute abschrecken lässt,
in München zu feiern 

Wer da permanent hinrennt , scheint eh schon ein Alk-Problem zu haben


----------



## der-sack88 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Laut dem TE finden viele Kinder diese Packungen, die irgendwo herumliegen, und laufen Gefahr schwer traumatisiert zu werden.




Noch schlimmer. Dann sind die Raucher ja selbst Schuld, wenn die bösen Bilder Kinder traumatisieren.
Oder haben Raucher ein Recht darauf, ihren Müll da hinzuwerfen, wo sie gerade eben sind und Kinder und Industrie haben sich eben dementsprechend anzupassen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Natürlich hat niemand ein Recht darauf seinen Müll in der Lanschaft zu verteilen,ob Raucher oder Nichtraucher!
Aber leider halten sich die Bösen Menschen nicht immer an geltende Gesetze.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Laut dem TE finden viele Kinder diese Packungen, die irgendwo herumliegen, und laufen Gefahr schwer traumatisiert zu werden.



Deine leichten übertreibungen ,lassen meine Post immer so absurd klingen!

Eine bestimmte Menge Kinder wurden von mir nie beziffert.Auch die Häufigkeit des findens (sehens) einer solchen Zigarettenpackung hab ich nicht konkretisiert. (Noch mal den Startpost lesen)
auch hab ich nicht schwer traumatisiert geschrieben,sonden:  "Meiner Meinung nach können Kinder,durch "Schockbilder",die Erwachsene Menschen schocken solle,traumatisiert werden."

Die leere Schachtel hab ich am Wegesrand,eines Fußgängerweg,zum Supermarkt gesehen.
Ich achte nicht sonderlich auf wegeworfenen Müll am Wegesrand,aber *die* Schachtel hab ich irgendwie nicht übersehen.

Ausserdem Urteilt ihr darüber wie empfindsam ein Mensch sein muß ,da es euch nicht  geschadet hat diese Bilder zu sehen,wird es den anderen auch nichts ausmachen?


----------



## efdev (29. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Ausserdem Urteilt ihr darüber wie empfindsam ein Mensch sein muß ,da es euch nicht  geschadet hat diese Bilder zu sehen,wird es den anderen auch nichts ausmachen?



Ganz doofe Frage was soll denn dem Kind eigentlich passieren? 
Wenn das Trauma daraus besteht nicht mit dem Rauchen anzufangen wäre es sogar ganz Praktisch und das Ziel erfüllt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. August 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Bin ja kein Psychologe ,aber möglicherweise ,Angstzustände?
Das das Kind die Bilder nicht richtig verarbeiten kann.

Es gibt ja auch Eltern denen ihre Kinder nicht vernünftig erklären was auf den Bildern dargestellt wird.

Das soll aber kein Thread für das Rauchen sein,wie schon mehrfach erwähnt.
Ich freue mich über jeden der nicht vom Nikotin abhängig wird,oder davon loskommt.
Die Nachteile des Tabakkosum überwiegen bei weitem die Vorteile.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



efdev schrieb:


> Ganz doofe Frage was soll denn dem Kind eigentlich passieren?
> Wenn das Trauma daraus besteht nicht mit dem Rauchen anzufangen wäre es sogar ganz Praktisch und das Ziel erfüllt



Naja, das würde ich so nicht bestätigen wollen. Ich war auch mal eine Zeit lang mit einem Mädel befreundet das mit 12 vergewaltigt wurde, wovon sie natürlich auch ein Trauma davon getragen hat. Jedoch hat sich das bei ihr so manifestiert, dass sie einen, sagen wir recht lockeren Umgang mit ihrer Sexualität pflegte.  Eigentlich hätte man ja erwartet, dass sie nach einem solchen Erlebnis völlig asexuell wird, aber eher das Gegenteil war der Fall. 

Und jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema. Ich glaube nicht dass durch diese "Schockfotos" irgendwelche Kinder traumatisiert werden. Wenn ich mich so umhöre, lachen sich unsere Kinder und Jugendlichen darüber eher schlapp. Besten Falls erzeugen diese Fotos einen gewissen Ekel. 

Will man vermeiden dass Kinder Jugendliche rauchen, gibt man ihnen einfach mit 8, 9 Jahren mal eine Zigarette und lässt sie dran ziehen. Wenn sie dann den ekligen Geschmack im Mund haben und erst mal ne halbe Stunde lang am Husten sind, erübrigt sich das mit dem Rauchen bei den meisten dann von selbst. Ich würde es meinen Kindern auch nie verbieten. Wenn sie es tun wollen, machen sie es. Ob man es verbietet oder nicht. Den Reiz des Verbotenen würde ich ihnen nicht gönnen. Wenn sie dann ihr ganzes Taschengeld für Zigaretten ausgeben und dann jammern wenn sie mal was kaufen wollen, brauchen sie dann auch nicht ankommen. 

Bei Erwachsenen ist das sowieso was Anderes. Da würde ich einfach sämtliche Drogen legalisieren und folgende Gesetze erlassen: 
- Wer aufgrund seines Drogenkonsumes krank wird, muss sämtliche Behandlungskosten selbst tragen und einen speziellen Junkie-Tarif abschließen.
- Wer unter Drogeneinfluss im Straßenverkehr erwischt wird, verliert sofort den Führerschein und bekommt eine mehrjährige Sperre, muss zum Idiotentest und 10000€ Strafe zahlen. Dabei wird nicht unterschieden welche Drogen konsumiert wurde, sofern sie einen negativen Einfluss auf Wahrnehmung und Reaktionszeit, etc. hat. 
- Wer sonstige Straftaten unter Drogeneinfluss begeht kann sich nicht mehr auf Unzurechnungsfähigkeit berufen.

Ich würde hier das Motto "Leben und leben lassen" anwenden. Soll sich doch jeder die Birne mit Drogen wegschießen, wenn er meint es tun zu müssen. Nur muss er dann mit den Folgen und Einschränkungen leben und darf nicht darauf hoffen, dass die Allgemeinheit dafür aufkommt.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> - Wer aufgrund seines Drogenkonsumes krank wird, muss sämtliche Behandlungskosten selbst tragen und einen speziellen Junkie-Tarif abschließen.



Das ist aber nicht einfach, denn selbst wenn du Raucher bist und Lungenkrebs bekommst, muss das nichts zwangsläufig vom Rauchen kommen.


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht einfach, denn selbst wenn du Raucher bist und Lungenkrebs bekommst, muss das nichts zwangsläufig vom Rauchen kommen.


Das kann man glaub' ich unterscheiden, es gibt ja diesen "Nichtraucherkrebs" bzw. Adenokarzinom. Christoph Schlingensief hatte das angeblich.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht einfach, denn selbst wenn du Raucher bist und Lungenkrebs bekommst, muss das nichts zwangsläufig vom Rauchen kommen.



Es ist zwar nicht einfach, aber es lässt sich schon nachweisen ob man vom Rauchen Krebs bekommt oder durch andere Ursachen.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Wer sich als Skifahrer ein Bein bricht, muss halt extra zahlen, das kann ich nachvollziehen.
Aber wer wann wieso eine Krankheit kriegt, ist nicht 100% belegbar, das funktioniert nicht.
Genauso muss der übergewichtige mit Diabetes nicht zwangsläufig daran sterben.
Vielleicht wird er von einem betrunkenen überfahren, als er gerade zum Diabetologen wollte. 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es ist zwar nicht einfach, aber es lässt sich schon nachweisen ob man vom Rauchen Krebs bekommt oder durch andere Ursachen.



Oha, dafür hast du sicher Quellen, oder?
40 Jahre geraucht, an Krebs gestorben -- die Fakten sind klar.
Aber am Ende wurde er von Asbest dahin gerafft, weil er in den 70er Häuser abgerissen hat.


----------



## efdev (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> - Wer unter Drogeneinfluss im Straßenverkehr erwischt wird, verliert sofort den Führerschein und bekommt eine mehrjährige Sperre, muss zum Idiotentest und 10000€ Strafe zahlen. Dabei wird nicht unterschieden welche Drogen konsumiert wurde, sofern sie einen negativen Einfluss auf Wahrnehmung und Reaktionszeit, etc. hat.



Damit wäre ich vorsichtig das könnte gerade in D zum Problem werden aber nicht wegen den bisher noch illegalen Drogen  (da fällt mir gerade ein ist Rauchen am Steuer eigentlich noch erlaubt?) 
Genauso auch das mit den Behandlungskosten passt nicht unbedingt in unser jetziges System --> dann will ich bitte auch das alle Ungesund lebenden selber Zahlen müssen sofern die Krankheit auf Grund des Lebensstils auftritt usw.
Du siehst führt nicht unbedingt zum gewünschten Ergebnis oder?


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



efdev schrieb:


> dann will ich bitte auch das alle Ungesund lebenden selber Zahlen müssen sofern die Krankheit auf Grund des Lebensstils auftritt usw.



Vor allem Hochleistungssportler leben extrem ungesund.
Wie viele normale Menschen erleiden ein Kreuzbandriss?


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Gibt genug die sowas erleiden.


----------



## efdev (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Gibt genug die sowas erleiden.



Richtig aber nach der Logik von Oberst sind Sportler eine dahingehend gefährdetet Gruppe die es verdient extra zu Zahlen. 
Ich bin dafür das jeder der Fußball spielt dadurch entstandene körperliche Schäden selber bezahlt 

Ich kann verstehen wenn man sich so eine Gesellschaft wünscht in der jeder für seine Kacke alleine verantwortlich ist, ich persönlich will es aber nicht zumindest nicht in der Art.

Edit: mmh wieder so viel OT


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*



efdev schrieb:


> Richtig aber nach der Logik von Oberst sind Sportler eine dahingehend gefährdetet Gruppe die es verdient extra zu Zahlen.
> Ich bin dafür das jeder der Fußball spielt dadurch entstandene körperliche Schäden selber bezahlt [emoji14]
> 
> Ich kann verstehen wenn man sich so eine Gesellschaft wünscht in der jeder für seine Kacke alleine verantwortlich ist, ich persönlich will es aber nicht zumindest nicht in der Art.
> ...


Dann geht die Debatte los: Wo fängt man an etwas als "Eigenverantwortung" zu sehen? 
Sport gehört zum gesunden Leben dazu. 
Ich kann beim täglichen 3 km Lauf auch blöd umknicken und mir ein paar Bänder reißen. 
Diese Debatte führt meiner Meinung nach zu keinem Ergebnis.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neue Schockbilder auf Tabakwaren Jugendgefährdent?*

Immerhin hat die Tabakindustrie jetzt die ersten Sammelalben herausgebracht:
Tabakindustrie bietet "Nicotini"-Sammelalbum fur Zigaretten-Schockbilder an

...


----------

